# Sewing machine belt flaking off in pieces...



## ruby_jane (May 15, 2007)

I have an older sewing machine, from the 70's or 80's I think...it's called a Brother Charger 441. Well, after about a year of regular use, the little belt thingy :shrug: on the side is dry rotting again. Little bits of the belt are flying off and when it's missing belt pieces...well, it don't work  

Should I--

1. Start looking for another machine? Any recommendations?

2. Find a place online to buy the belt and just replace it myself (can't be too hard to do...)

3. Wait until I get to take my weekly trip into town on Thursday and find a repair shop?

You have no idea how much I miss my 1903 Singer Treadle Sewing Machine... :Bawling:


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

Go here and get a new belt or two and replace it when needed.

http://www.brewersewing.com/asticat


----------



## sewtlm (Mar 22, 2006)

You need a comercial tax ID# and account to order from Brewer.

Option #3 in combination with #2 would be the most Economical in the long run as long as nothing else is wrong with the machine.

But do you need/want a new machine?


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

My mistake....They have changed since I last dealt with them. At that time, they would sell to anyone.


----------



## ruby_jane (May 15, 2007)

sewtlm said:


> You need a comercial tax ID# and account to order from Brewer.
> 
> Option #3 in combination with #2 would be the most Economical in the long run as long as nothing else is wrong with the machine.
> 
> But do you need/want a new machine?


Sigh...darn it  I'll just have to do #2 & #3--nothing else is wrong with it. No, I don't need (or really want) a new machine. Since I am home full time, I have been doing a LOT of sewing and I just want to make sure this sewing machine can hold up to regular use. So far, so good except for the belts


----------

